# espía



## mamiluz

Puede alguien explicarme cuál es la diferencia entre espía con acento y sin acento (femenino) en Portugúes.?Se poco de este idioma pues estoy comenzando.Gracias


----------



## curlyboy20

Oi!

Em português se escreve "espia", sem acento agudo, mas se pronuncia igualzinho do que em espanhol. Acho que você pode dizer "o espia" e "a espia".

Até mais,

Jr.


----------



## vf2000

É também presente do indicativo do verbo espiar

   eu espio
   tu espias
   ele *espia*
   nós espiamos
   vós espiais
   eles espiam


----------



## WhoSoyEu

curlyboy20 said:


> Oi!
> 
> Em português se escreve "espia", sem acento agudo, mas se pronuncia igualzinho do que em espanhol. Acho que você pode dizer "o espia" e "a espia".
> 
> Até mais,
> 
> Jr.


Curlyboy: Por acaso te estás refiriendo a "o espião" e "a espiã" (el espía y la espía)?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En tiempo: también existe la palabra "espia" en portugués para un tipo de ventana de los buques.


----------



## Mangato

Tanto en español como en portugués tiene también el significado de cabo de sujección o amarre.

*espía* 
f._ Mar._ Cada una de las cuerdas o tirantes con que se mantiene fijo y vertical un madero.



*espia* 
2. _Mar. _Cabo com que se amarram embarcações.
3. Cabo com que se puxa alguma coisa; guardim

Saludos,

MG


----------



## curlyboy20

WhoSoyEu said:


> Curlyboy: Por acaso te estás refiriendo a "o espião" e "a espiã" (el espía y la espía)?


 
Nossa! Referia-me a isso  E agora já fiquei confuso sobre o que é o que a *mamiluz *está perguntando.


----------



## joaosilva

WhoSoyEu said:


> Curlyboy: Por acaso te estás refiriendo a "o espião" e "a espiã" (el espía y la espía)?



Em português, também se diz espia para aludir à "Pessoa que observa escondidamente, que espreita" (dicionário PRIBERAM). É a mesma coisa que espião/espiã


----------



## WhoSoyEu

joaosilva said:


> Em português, também se diz espia para aludir à "Pessoa que observa escondidamente, que espreita" (dicionário PRIBERAM). É a mesma coisa que espião/espiã


No digo que no pero sinceramente nunca la escuché con ese sentido.


----------



## mamiluz

El ejercicio que debo resolver diceasar a femenino la siguiente oración:"O espiao está com un chapéu cinza"
Perdonen me faltan los acentos,no manejo bien la compu,ni el portugués,jaja,así que seguramente demoraré en responder.Gracias


----------



## Mangato

A espiã está com um chapéu cinza.


----------



## Carfer

mamiluz said:


> El ejercicio que debo resolver diceasar a femenino la siguiente oración:"O espiao está com un chapéu cinza"
> Perdonen me faltan los acentos,no manejo bien la compu,ni el portugués,jaja,así que seguramente demoraré en responder.Gracias


 

Em português de Portugal pode perfeitamente dizer _'A espia_ (sem acento)_ está com um chapéu cinza_'. É até mais frequente do que dizer _'A espiã_'. E, já agora, também pode dizer '_espia_' em vez de '_espião_' (ou seja, _espia_ vale para os dois géneros), se bem que, no caso de quem procura segredos políticos ou militares, seja mais frequente '_espião_'.


----------



## Naticruz

joaosilva said:


> Em português, também se diz espia para aludir à "Pessoa que observa escondidamente, que espreita" (dicionário PRIBERAM). É a mesma coisa que espião/espiã


Olá João
Estou em crer que em Portugal não existe «espiã». O correcto será «espia». Sabe se no Brasil utilizam esta palavra como feminino de «espião»?

Em Portugal «espia», além dos outros sentidos já mencionados, é um substantivo que serve para os dois géneros, ainda que para o masculino esteja mais difundido «espião».

Cumprimentos


----------

